
Google Maps Streetview Player - robbiemitchell
http://www.brianfolts.com/driver/
======
Doctor_Fegg
This is lovely. Have you encountered any issues with Google Maps' usage
limits? (Especially now it's on the front page of HN...)

------
jnpatel
Neat project!

Small suggestion: consider using autocomplete on the textboxes to make it
easier to find the starting and ending point.

[https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/...](https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/places-
autocomplete)

~~~
bfolts
Easy win. Will do.

------
vadym909
This is awesome and exactly what I want sometimes when trying to figure out if
a restaurant is in a good area, how parking might be near a destination, or if
an apt I'm thinking of renting is in a good area. Its possible to do in
StreetView but clicking on the arrows is just a pain. This is much nicer.

------
ecesena
Really cool - I tried from SF to LA and I found a couple "bugs": 1\. when
close to a highway exit, some frames show the street below the highway 2\.
more or less on the bay bridge (SF), at a certain point, the view started to
be from the other lane, which looked like I was driving in the opposite
direction

Beside that, the concept is great! I can see this being pretty useful if you
could show a mini-video of the most important steps in the drive, for instance
when I have to enter the highway, when I have to switch to another one, when I
have to exit... that way I can visually remember my travel. (I'm considering
driving, but biking is pretty similar I bet)

------
lanewinfield
Shorter and more artistic, but similar: Teehan + Lax's Street View Hyperlapse
[http://labs.teehanlax.com/project/hyperlapse](http://labs.teehanlax.com/project/hyperlapse)

~~~
crisnoble
The demo is down, but here is a fork
[https://github.com/afang/hyperlapse.js](https://github.com/afang/hyperlapse.js)
of their original github project
[https://github.com/TeehanLax/Hyperlapse.js/](https://github.com/TeehanLax/Hyperlapse.js/).

Working demo can be seen here:
[http://codepen.io/afang/pen/GpxqLQ](http://codepen.io/afang/pen/GpxqLQ)

------
bfolts
I wrote this tool in 2011 or so as a quick proof of concept and it has
survived a few google streetview api upgrades. The auto-complete idea should
be an easy win. It defaults to cycling as I am a cyclist and originally wrote
it so I could get a quick glimpse of cycling routes to see if they would have
bike lanes. Still waiting for google to contact me for work! Usually just
dutch people though.

------
sandebert
Very nice, indeed! I've been wanting something like this for a long time. And
if it would be possible to combine with Glympse it would be pretty awesome to
see the view of the driver (sort of), from the comfort of my own
computer/smartphone.

------
visarga
I thought it was going to be a music player with a backdrop of Google Street
View that is specific to the music. You go to a street corner in NY and listen
to Jazz, another is with R&B, etc.

------
10dpd
It would be awesome if it was possible to interpolate between the frames to
provide a smooth experience - for the two locations I tried, it seemed to be a
little jerky.

------
chad_strategic
Very well done. But what do you plan on doing with it?

------
roryrjb
Random teleportation aside, this is a cool idea :)

------
xxxxxxxx
Lots of fun, but it tends to drive on the right hand side of the road. Looks
very weird on Australian roads.

------
gcb0
wake me up when i can use VR headset and look around :)

~~~
pyrotek
I've been working on a project to do that, basically I download all the
streetview tiles along a route and stitch them back together. Then I turn that
into a 360 video and let YouTube handle the rest.

See here a video speeding through South Africa :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtWDF8-gRGk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtWDF8-gRGk)

or rural New Zealand :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9s6Ahxfjmc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9s6Ahxfjmc)

Fun to use with google cardboard. I'm still not sure what the best speed is, I
think I may have them going too fast still.

~~~
xkiwi
Those videos are so amazing!

I wonder how you achieved that!

